# 2-polig Abschalten bei Kleinstmaschine mit Schukostecker?



## Oberchefe (28 März 2006)

Habe eine Frage zu einer kleinen Maschine, die mit Schukostecker als Versorgung versehen werden soll. Da steckt ein kleiner einphasiger FU drin und Kleinkrams mit 24 Volt versorgt. Bei einer Versorgung über Schukostecker weiß man ja bekanntlich nicht, ob der N auch auf dem blauen Draht landet. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann muß deshalb alles 2-polig geschaltet werden, angefangen am Hauptschalter, über den Motorschutz auf der Eingangsseite des FU's bis hin zum Sicherungsautomaten für das 24V Netzteil. Ist das richtig? Wäre nett wenn mir ein Hardwarefachmann helfen könnte.


----------



## Anonymus (28 März 2006)

Hi,
wir hatten vor kurzem die gleiche Diskussion ohne Ergebnis.

Habe vorsichtshalber zwei baugleiche Anlagen ohne Hauptschalter ausgeführt (habe in irgendeiner Norm irgendwann gelesen, dass Anlagen mit Netzstecker keinen Hauptschalter brauchen, Problem war, dass ich diesen Text nicht mehr finden konnte). Wurde natürlich bemängelt, auch klar, Maschinen ohne Hauptschalter gibt's ja nicht.

Da ich Pessimist bin, hatte ich natürlich die Hauptschalter lagernd und den Einbauplatz reserviert.

Der Hautpschalter wurde 2-polig ausgeführt.

Gruß

Georg


----------



## ralfm (29 März 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Auszug aus der EN 60204-1 :

*Hauptschalter *

*5.3.1 Allgemeines*

Ein handbetätigter Hauptschalter muß für jede Netzeinspeisung vorgesehen werden. Dieser Hauptschalter muß die elektrische Ausrüstung der Maschine vom Netz trennen (z. B. bei Arbeiten an der elektrischen Ausrüstung). Sind zwei oder mehr Hauptschalter vorgesehen, müssen Schutzverriegelungen verwendet werden, sofern eine gefährliche Situation oder ein Schaden an der Maschine oder am Produktionsgut auftreten könnte. 
*5.3.2 Arten*

Der Hauptschalter muß einer der folgenden Arten entsprechen: 
a) ein Lasttrennschalter entsprechend EN 60947-3 für Anwendungskategorie AC-23B oder DC-23B; 
b) ein Trennschalter mit einem Hilfskontakt, der auf jeden Fall veranlaßt, daß Schalteinrichtungen die Last vor dem Öffnen der Hauptkontakte des Trenners abschalten; 
c) ein Leistungsschalter entsprechend EN 60947-2, geeignet zum Trennen nach EN 60947-3; 
d) eine Steckvorrichtung für Maschinen mit einem Bemessungsstrom von nicht mehr als 16 A und einer Gesamtbemessungsleistung von nicht mehr als 3 kW. Wird eine Steckvorrichtung zum Freischalten verwendet, muß die Steckvorrichtung eine Abschaltleistung von mindestens dem Bemessungsstrom der Maschine bei Bemessungsspannung haben (siehe auch 15.4.5). Wird die Steckvorrichtung zum Abschalten unter Überlast verwendet (z. B. blockierter Läufer), sollte der Bemessungsstrom wenigstens dem Strom bei blockiertem Läufer entsprechen. Zusätzlich muß die elektrische Ausrüstung eine Einrichtung zum Ein- und Ausschalten haben. 

...
- alle aktiven Leiter sind von ihrem Netzanschluß zu trennen. Jedoch bei TN-Versorgungsnetzen ist es zulässig, daß der Neutralleiter getrennt wird oder nicht getrennt wird (siehe Anhang B, Frage 16 und IEC 364.4.46.461.2, modifiziert durch HD 384.4.46 S1)...


----------



## Maxl (3 April 2006)

Also dieser Normauszug lässt natürlich noch relativ viel Interpretationsspielraum.
Generell sollte aber N immer mitgeschaltet werden, da die Mehrkosten minimal sind und außerdem dies in den meisten Liefervorschriften sowieso gefordert wird.

Ich persönlich kann es nur als schlechten Scherz auffasen, wenn bei einer Maschine der N-Kontakt am Hauptschalter weggelassen wird.

mfg
Max


----------



## Oberchefe (3 April 2006)

Ich werde alles 2-polig bauen (lassen). Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

